

IPads are easy to sell, hard to make - rmah
http://venturebeat.com/2011/06/09/ipads-are-easy-to-sell-hard-to-make/

======
zwieback
I wonder if this is also the point where Foxconn is actually becoming better
at high-tech manufacturing than US companies, not just cheaper. Or maybe we've
long passed that point.

~~~
omouse
It'd be nice if they treated workers better especially if they have that
knowledge/productivity rate.

